# Fim de semana no Marão 09/12/2006



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 11:18)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

Boas,, Aqui fica um relato miniatura do evento de neve do FDS passado.

às 10:30 na Pousada do Marão estava a cair uns floquitos e via-se que tinha nevado qq coisa de noite pq causa dos vestigios.




Depois a 800/850m ás 11:00 no Alto do Velão em 10 minuto foi isto 




e isto



E o carro já estava a patinar  




depois de tarde nevava, mas não pegava abaixo desta altitude, devido ao solos estarem encharcados, por isso trirei algumas fotos de lugares da minha eleição como este exemplo.




Na hora do almoço caiu uma saraivada a 600m que impressionou pelo tamanho e abundância 








Depois a partir das 17:00 e até às 10/11 da Noite nevou com intensidade e acumulou acima dos 850/900m conforme a figura pareceia um belizard estava muito vento e pelos meus cálculos estava um Windchill de -8ºC 




depois fui para o aconchego da Lareira 





De manhã era novo dia e fui até alto Espinho e descendo de cota no percurso
estavam para aí uns 5 a 10 cm, mas via-se que acumulação era considerável a cima acima dos 900m















a 1000m era boa




e O Alto do Marão na Srª da Serra saltava à vista com a sua imponência e brancura!


----------



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 11:44)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

Boas fotos seringador....como estava domingo qd vieste embora?? Com neve acumulada ainda?


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 12:49)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

Boa reportagem  

Nesta foto parece que é graupel, mas tem um tamanho demasiado grande. 



Seringador disse:


> Na hora do almoço caiu uma saraivada a 600m que impressionou pelo tamanho e abundância


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 13:01)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

Boas,

Alex ainda está com boa acumulação, segundo familiares, vê-se bem ao longe na parte N da serra, o Alvão ainda teve mais 

Sim Dan, parece mas é demasiado grande tenho um pequeno video disso que irei posteriormente colocar era um barulho insurcedor..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 13:05)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

ja k tem aki fotos do marao vou colocar aki as minhas!!!


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 14:16)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

Boas,

mas abriste um tópico novo, eu compreendo é muita emoção 
Mas sugiro ao nosso Adm. que depois deste eventos como estes ou outros, em vez de se colocarem diferente tópicos espalhados se poderia agrupar num só tópico, tipo uma galeria


----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2006 às 16:57)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

Excelentes fotos Seringador! Bem sequenciadas e objectivas/artísticas.    

Se lhes pudesse dar um toque iriam gostar de vê-las de novo!!   

A qualidade (e a quantidade) continua a melhorar nos membros desta família


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2006 às 22:28)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*

Um belo fim-de-semana  
É sempre bom quando as neves nos visitam antes de Janeiro, pelo menos costuma ser regra, neve antes do Natal, Inverno de neves


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

*Re: Imagens de Neve*



Santos disse:


> Obrigado Spiritmind, a imaginação foi minha no entanto a elaboração foi da senhora Santos que agradece Bem Haja



Sim senhor!!          

Incrível, fotos sensacionais e do tamanho que eu gosto de ver!  
Como excelente complemento destaco " o guião" das mesmas. Muito obrigado amigo Seringador. Já todos sabemos que és o nosso mestre das boas e fiáveis previsões, ficámos hoje a saber que também nos dás "bailinho" na fotografia! Ó homem de Deus o que é tu não sabes fazer!!  

A Saraíva um show! Bem redondas e de tamanho considerável! , realamente as fotos levam ao enganam e parece sleet. Mas quem não queria levar com este "sleet" na carola era eu, imagino o barulhão. Já assisti uma vez a uma coisa destas, mas do tamanho de bolas de golf e sem chover, só pedra! É algo inesquécivel.

Agora apesar de tanta foto linda, bem demonstrativa do momento, destaco a da lareira! Epá é coisa que não tenho e não haja dúvida que o calor que esta imagem transmite é uma delicia!  

Parabéns e obrigado por andares ao frio, apenas para nos trazeres um pedacito do lindo Marão!


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

Isto foi só pessoal a passar o fim de semana na neve!  

Muito boas as fotos!


----------



## Seringador (12 Dez 2006 às 15:53)

Boas,

Obrigado pessoal, apena faço o que gosato e quero que vocês disfrutem destas situações, assim como desejo disfrutar a vossas reportagens! 
Coloquei a reportagem no Blog


----------



## Santos (12 Dez 2006 às 19:37)

Bonita reportagem Seringador


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Boas fotos Seringador 
Com grande dificuldade mas sempre as consegui ver, devido ao tamanho... já é areia demais para o meu velhinho win98...


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 23:34)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas fotos Seringador
> Com grande dificuldade mas sempre as consegui ver, devido ao tamanho... já é areia demais para o meu velhinho win98...



Rogério quando te arrimas ao xp? Ou estás à espera do Vista?


----------



## Rog (13 Dez 2006 às 00:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Rogério quando te arrimas ao xp? Ou estás à espera do Vista?



Sabes, ao fim destes anos todos o pc nunca me deu problemas, e fui sempre adiando uma remodelação, que neste caso tem de ser a fundo - Pc novo... 
Neste mês não, mas espero para Janeiro ter pc novo... para ai um dual core e o XP para durar mais uns 10 anos


----------



## Fernando_ (13 Dez 2006 às 17:11)

Bonito reportagem !!
Y excelente blog !  

Por cierto,  







¿Es una estación meteorológica? ¿Un santuario? ¿A tua casa?


----------



## Seringador (13 Dez 2006 às 17:43)

Boas Fernando e Obrigado 
No es mi casa, creo que es la casa de la guardia florestal era bueno si lo fosse


----------

